# What is the best Pre-Amp?



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

I need to get a Pre-amp to pick up two channels clearer and eventually to pick up digital signals as well. What is the best pre-amp to get. My set up has an antenna in the attic which is picking up most channels 60 miles away, but two of the channels are a few degrees from the others. I have the antenna running through a coax that runs from the attic using a cable that is also being used to send a dish signal to the room next to the attic. It then goes out to two TV's. The coax runs are fairly long because they run from the attic down to the basement and back upstairs again.

What is the best Pre-amp to get?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

How far away are your stations (any FM or TV repeaters within 5 miles)? What frequency ranges are you looking at UHF, VHF both?

Give us your zip code and we can give you a more informed opinion.


----------



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

yellow - vhf KQTV 2 ABC ST. JOSEPH MO 196° 2.4 2 
yellow - uhf KQTV-DT 53.1 ABC ST. JOSEPH MO 196° 2.4 53 
yellow - uhf KTAJ 16 TBN ST. JOSEPH MO 147° 12.1 16 
lt green - uhf KTAJ-DT 21.1 TBN ST. JOSEPH MO 147° 12.1 21 
red - uhf KCWE 29 CW KANSAS CITY MO 161° 51.6 29 
blue - uhf KCWE-DT 29.1 CW KANSAS CITY MO 161° 51.6 31 
blue - uhf KSMO 62 MNT KANSAS CITY MO 158° 51.9 62 
blue - vhf WDAF 4 FOX KANSAS CITY MO 165° 51.4 4 
blue - uhf KCPT 19 PBS KANSAS CITY MO 159° 52.3 19 
blue - vhf KCTV 5 CBS KANSAS CITY MO 165° 51.6 5 
blue - uhf KMCI 38 IND LAWRENCE KS 163° 58.5 38 
blue - uhf KSHB 41 NBC KANSAS CITY MO 163° 58.5 41 
blue - vhf KMBC 9 ABC KANSAS CITY MO 161° 51.6 9 
blue - vhf KMBC-DT 9.1 ABC KANSAS CITY MO 161° 51.6 7 
blue - uhf KPXE 50 i KANSAS CITY MO 162° 55.8 50 
violet - uhf KPXE-DT 50.1 i KANSAS CITY MO 162° 55.8 51 

The second to last number is the number of miles from my house. My house sits up on a hill.

5, 19 and 50 are a little snowy, but watchable. 
4 and 62 are pretty bad.
Rest are pretty clear.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You'd probably need to notch (filter) out the nearby stations before using any preamp....they are likely to even overload a tuner that's fed directly without a preamp.

You'll also likely need to trap out the FM band, too. You can check for AM, FM, and all types of TV stations within your area, via the "search" pages on the FCC website, www.fcc.gov.

This might be a job for a good local antenna installer....at least a consultation with one.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

I was using a pre-amp on my antenna, then I decided to "upgrade" to improve the signal... all the new pre-amp did was overload the signal, and lower my receivers ability to tune in stations.

If you are getting your stations, then you probably don't need a pre-amp.


----------



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

Cokeswigga said:


> I was using a pre-amp on my antenna, then I decided to "upgrade" to improve the signal... all the new pre-amp did was overload the signal, and lower my receivers ability to tune in stations.
> 
> If you are getting your stations, then you probably don't need a pre-amp.


I am not getting all of the stations I want. Plus, when I get digital, I would like more than just 4-5 channels if possible.


----------



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

kenglish said:


> You'd probably need to notch (filter) out the nearby stations before using any preamp....they are likely to even overload a tuner that's fed directly without a preamp.
> 
> You'll also likely need to trap out the FM band, too. You can check for AM, FM, and all types of TV stations within your area, via the "search" pages on the FCC website, www.fcc.gov.
> 
> This might be a job for a good local antenna installer....at least a consultation with one.


How do I filter out nearby stations?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Any high output pre-amp will overload with stations as nearby as yours are.

I have a Winegard HDP-269 pre-amp. I is designed for urban use and is resistant to overload. I have a full power DTV station 2.5 miles from my house and have no overload problems with the 269.


----------



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Any high output pre-amp will overload with stations as nearby as yours are.
> 
> I have a Winegard HDP-269 pre-amp. I is designed for urban use and is resistant to overload. I have a full power DTV station 2.5 miles from my house and have no overload problems with the 269.


thanks, I will try it and see


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Channel Master 7775. I used a professional installer to handle my initial install cause I live in an area that's just a killer when it comes to multipath. That was his recommendation.

Good luck.

John


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Any high output pre-amp will overload with stations as nearby as yours are.
> 
> I have a Winegard HDP-269 pre-amp. I is designed for urban use and is resistant to overload. I have a full power DTV station 2.5 miles from my house and have no overload problems with the 269.


I'm 9 miles from the towers in Albany. My HDP-269 overloads. The overload prevents reception of out of market digital signals.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

If you can streamline the coax runs, perhaps use a better grade of cable and be sure the connectors are properly installed then the best preamp may turn out to be no preamp.

--- CHAS


----------

